# Jemand Erfahrung mit einem DXRacer?



## Eledor92 (15. Oktober 2014)

Hi,
Ich wollte mir einen DXRacer zulegen aber weiß jetzt nicht welche Serie ich mir holen soll.
Ich bin bin 1,86 groß und wollte mir eigentlich die D-Serie zulegen : DXRacer Drehstuhl der D-Serie ist die perfekte Kombination aus Bürostuhl und Schalensitz.,
dort steht aber sie ist nur bis 1,80.Muss ich da genau drauf achten weil die R-Serie gefällt mir garnicht und was für meine Größe richtig wäre nach den angaben wäre noch die M-Serie: M für maximalen Komfort-erstklassige Bürostühle mit höchstem Sitzkomfort und sportlichem Look!,
aber die ist gleich mal viel teurer.
Die Hauptfrage ist, kann ich auch die D-Serie nutzen, hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit dem Stuhl, ich wäre euch sehr dankbar.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Eledor92


----------



## ColorMe (15. Oktober 2014)

Wie lang sitzt du denn regulär am Rechner? Wenn es mehr als 2h täglich ist würde ich doch zu einem Orthopädischen und nicht solch ein "Race"-Schnickschnack raten. Deine Haltung wäre so um einiges besser und dein Rücken wird es dir danken.


----------



## Eledor92 (16. Oktober 2014)

Also ich sitz da schon länger als 2h drauf ^^, die ganzen Streamer hocken doch auch auf denen oder die ganzen esports gamer, des iss natürlich auch werbung aber ich hab nur gutes über den Stuhl gelesen.


----------



## ColorMe (16. Oktober 2014)

Die ganzen Streamer und "ProGamer" werden auch gesponsert und müssen das Zeug verwenden.


----------



## buggs001 (8. November 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich schau ebenfalls gerade nach einer neuen PC-Sitzgelegenheit.
Über den DX-D bin ich auch schon gestolpert.

Oder hat jemand ander Vorschläge?
Derzeit habe ich so einen Bauhaus Schreibtischstuhl.


----------

